# Removing emulsion



## CHIZUCK (Aug 11, 2009)

I bought a screen set up from a guy. I'm now trying to clean his screens (Remove the Emulsion) some of the screens it isnt happening i have a pressure washer and it comes out but it seems to take way to long. Am i doing something wrong i have watched many video and never seems as hard as this is.


----------



## inkwerks (Jun 29, 2008)

I hope I am not asking a dumb question but you did not say if your using emulsion remover. Are you using it and if so what brand?


----------



## riotink (Oct 2, 2009)

similarly (assuming he's using er-80) i have some screens that ER-80 doesn't work on. i have diazo remover also and it doesn't work either. neither emulsion remover work. is there another kind that i'm oblivious to?


----------



## CHIZUCK (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry I left that part out correct i am using er-80 first as a spray and it was not working then I built a home made dip tank if any one want plans or pictures of it let me know I also built a bad *** washout booth. But back to the topic at hand. I soaked two screens for like 3 hours then scrubbed them and still cant get emulsion of. Are my srceens trash?


----------



## jsf (Aug 4, 2009)

CHIZUCK said:


> Sorry I left that part out correct i am using er-80 first as a spray and it was not working then I built a home made dip tank if any one want plans or pictures of it let me know I also built a bad *** washout booth. But back to the topic at hand. I soaked two screens for like 3 hours then scrubbed them and still cant get emulsion of. Are my srceens trash?


Try it with regular bleach.


----------



## aldenski (Jan 9, 2008)

Usually the emulsion remover works fine. When it doesn't that means something out of the ordinary happened. It could be discharge emulsion on the screen. It could be hardened emulsion on the screen. It could have been dipped but not washed out and then dipped again. Once you get it off, dehaze the mesh, degrease it well, and then coat it. Keep all of your products and methods consistent and you won't have to guess what someone else did again.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

> I built a home made dip tank if any one want plans or pictures of it let me know


I would love see that, I need to build a dip tank to get some Diazo water-based emulsion that I'm having trouble removing.


----------



## CHIZUCK (Aug 11, 2009)

I have pictures of the washout booth and i will take pictures of dip tank when i get home I will send them to your website email or do want them sent some where else? Cost of my dip tank about 35 bucks


----------



## John_Sheridan (Oct 8, 2009)

CHIZUCK said:


> I soaked two screens for like 3 hours then scrubbed them and still cant get emulsion of. Are my srceens trash?


If these screens are static like wood or aluminum, junk em and buy new ones. If they're roller frames, put new mesh in. 

you'll spend more in time and money to clean them vs. just buying new. New static frames are cheap compared to your time, chemicals, wear on pressure washer, water and electric bills.


----------



## BRoeAZ (Aug 22, 2009)

I'd like to see the pics and plans of the dip tank and washout booth also.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

> I'd like to see the pics and plans of the dip tank and washout booth also.


Charles, Looks like a couple people are interested in this. You mind posting those pics and plans on this tread, or start a new thread about it and include us?


----------



## CHIZUCK (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm a new member can I post Pictures never tried. I will take photos and try to post them tonight.


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

You have 11 posts, you should be able to.

The best way is to put them up on a web site if you have one, or Flickr/photobucket something like that (really anywhere on the web). Then use the "insert image" button in the dialog box tool bar to paste in the URL.

Or you can attach them with the little "paper clip" icon in the tool bar (but they need to be smaller images for that).


----------



## CHIZUCK (Aug 11, 2009)

Here is my set of pics on Flickr om my Dip Tank and washout booth. Let me know what you think. But in the end I saved alot of money. I'm no carpenter either. Plus Home depot will cut down most lumber you by if you know what you want.



Sreening stuff


----------



## CrossYourHeart (May 6, 2009)

Great pics Charles, thanks.

I like that washout unit you built, looks multi-functional, nice. 

And that looks similar to how I was thinking of doing the dip tank.


----------



## CHIZUCK (Aug 11, 2009)

In the future I will redo the dip tank I would like a little extra depth because I made a top for it but it only fits when not in use. I also would make it about an inch longer. 2X6 $3, Ply wood $11, Plastic .6 Mil thick 1 roll $20. I had the screws.


----------

